# Ford 3000 gas carburetor



## TNBRIDGES (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a Ford 3000 tractor with a Holley carburetor (gas). I need to replace the carburetor. Is there any other brand carburetor that will fit this tractor?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum TNBRIDGES, I do not know the answer so cannot help but someone will.
please post a picture of the Ford 3000 for us all to enjoy
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## FordPuller9000 (Jun 6, 2011)

You can also get a Zenith or a Marvel that will fit. If I remember correctly you can still buy rebuilt one for around $165, and that is much cheaper than what a new one will run at over $300 and up to $555. I know where you can get a rebuild kit for the holley for cheap if yours isn't damaged.


----------

